# I can find a need...



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been thinking of getting another grinder or two, reason being, I could keep a couple of coffee types ready for action without the need to clean out and fill with the preferences for the day.

Is this being extravagant or stupid?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing but good sense. I have my on demand for my regular roast and use the modded k10 for single dosing other stuff. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nothing is too extravagant on here


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Phew, I was beginning to think I was weird enough to have a tail thinking that


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well it IS extravagant, but it makes good sense. I love having a guest espresso at cafe Anton


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats extravagant ?

Buying pre ground beans in preference to instant

Motorised grinder rather than a hand grinder

Thousands of pounds worth of kit sat in a kitchen

Not much on here falls into the extravagant category


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

working dog said:


> Whats extravagant ?
> 
> Buying pre ground beans in preference to instant
> 
> ...


All to push a few ounces of hot water through some dust..


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking at it that way......in for a penny


----------

